# Color?



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Any suggestions on this little fillies color?


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

She is very cute, I'd say a lovely chestnut


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorrel/chestnut whichever you prefer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's a pic of her eyes


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you know what color Dad is? With the peachy tone of this foal I wonder if it could be palomino? The tone looks a little "softer" than most chestnut foals that I have seen.

The eye color is normal foal blue and will fade over time.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Jun 18, 2013)

Does it have a dorsal stripe? I can almost see one but my eyes could be playing tricks on me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Does it have a dorsal stripe? I can almost see one but my eyes could be playing tricks on me.


If it does (which I don't see one) it most likely would be foal countershading as it obviously does not go down in to the tail like a true dun foals would.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

This is the daddy he's a foundation bred quarter horse.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

This is her back leg it looks like stripes. Sometimes I see a dorsal stripe and sometimes not. It's like she changes color in different lights


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm leaning towards palomino with how light her eyes and the skin around them are.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Palomino, no dun. The leg striping and dorsal are foal countershading. It's primitive markings that are to help the foal hide from predators.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm going to agree with palomino. Her mane and tail should grow out to the normal flaxen as she grows and sheds her foal coat. She's a cutie!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Now that I've seen her eyes I'm learning toward palomino instead of regular chestnut. No dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I love a pretty palomino!  then again I love any color as long as she's healthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Here she is posing today.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I say Palomino too. She sure is cute! ;-)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think she looks palomino too, especially with those eyes. What a pretty girl. It would be interesting to see what colour she sheds out. Also, fun fact for the day, according to the coat colour calculator, there was only a 3.13% chance for palomino!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just FYI, there is always the possibility she can varnish. No all appaloosas are patterned at birth.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Ooh yay! Whatever she is she's adorable!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Here she is almost a month old!! Shes getting a lot of blonde in her mane.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I rode a chestnut that was exactly that colour when she was born. She's a light, "dirty" coloured chestnut, with darker chestnut on her knees/hocks and lower legs, with a flaxen mane and tail. You'll see what she is for sure though in a month or so once she looses her baby fluff.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Shes getting so big!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

And another one.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Gorgeous, gorgeous girl .


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

What a cute baby !.. never can tell with the Appy what color they will turn ! she could very well end up with spots ! Or the varnish color . Shew could be a sorrel that has more of the dun color w/o the dorsal stripes.. Not sure what they call the dunny/sorrels that are not duns..


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

stevenson said:


> What a cute baby !.. never can tell with the Appy what color they will turn ! she could very well end up with spots ! Or the varnish color . Shew could be a sorrel that has more of the dun color w/o the dorsal stripes.. Not sure what they call the dunny/sorrels that are not duns..


Sorrels...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Add in she won't get spots. IF she does varnish, varnish will lighten her coat and possibly reveal spots that would have been seen if there was a blanket of color. Think of spots on appaloosas as "holes" in the patterns showing the base coat.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Im not sure what color she'll end up. When she gets her bath she turns a super dark orange and her mane stays really blond. She reminds me of fire. Its so pretty. She has a lot of blond coming through. Maybe a flaxen chestnut?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*She's sure pretty, and love that purple halter.*


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Still thinking palomino?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes definitely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, pally for sure! ;-) My favorite color too.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

that's so crazy because her daddy is a buckskin and his parents were a bay sire and buckskin dam. Cherokee (Indies mom)is a total mystery other than the fact that clearly there's a bit of appy in her veins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's not really all that crazy. It just means she did not get a black gene. It just means both sire and dam are heterozygous for black (Ee, or one black and one red gene), and both sire and dam passed their red gene on to the foal.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

She seems to be roaning out. =)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Pretty girl!


----------

